# This looks ridiculous



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1871586079


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

That car needs a honda conversion because it should be banned from even being a Nissan. Ugly spoler, cheap parts, and ugly stickers= Uncle Ben status. Definitely not even worth mentioning.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thats the ugliset wing in the world. And 140000 miles for a 95. The outside and inside look pretty good.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WOW the wing from Hell....Wut a waste of an SE-R...


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*man!*

Man! that is absolutley no way to treat an SR20DE.......


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Dear God!! $350 on a cheap, ugly, ricey wing!! 

I like how he spent $1200 on 'options' but the only real performance upgrade is a no name exhaust (which really isn't helpful w/o an intake and headers!)

He should spend an extra $1200 to have the following pic painted on his hood....


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I wonder if he has his pilot license.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOL!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the engine bay is dirty as hell and the interior hasn't been kept up with either. I bet the car has never even seen car wax.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, BTW...does it really have power seats? I didn't know any b14 had power seats.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Why? Why? and MORE WHY?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

You've gotta question it when someone pays twice as much money for an ugly, useless wing than they do for their coilovers.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I want those b-14 rims. He/she probably wants $3,500 just for the rims and they'll throw in the car free.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I dunno,
Seems like a perfectly fine 200SX to me. SO ditch the wing and do an engine transplant. Who cares about anything else. Sure I would get rid of the suspension too. The price isn't half bad. ALthough when you see cars with wings like that it's difficult to take the owner (read: the person who actually drove the thing) seriously so you never know how the car was treated. At least it can be used as a 'parts' car but that would be sad. I'd use it as a blank canvas. (And sell the wing to some guy who does show cars).

Seth


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*pretty stupid*

That almost made me cry


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

shane said:


> *You've gotta question it when someone pays twice as much money for an ugly, useless wing than they do for their coilovers. *


.....that's the first thing I thought when I read that part!!


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

where's the fast and furious graphic's


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

HMMM.. what if I were to fill the tires up with a shit load of cheeze whiz.

Maybe itll be worth something 

Just rip off the Wing, and scrape off the stickers, and badda bing bada boom. You got a stock puppy


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

still mis-understood.. whats wrong with aluminum spoiler wings.. see, they are like drugs kinda, if you use them correctly, IE, not too huge, and not to tall.. then i think they can make some pretty decent looking spoilers.. Although i'd prefer a fiberglass one.. thats my opinion


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I think you have distinguish between a 'spoiler' vs. 'wing.' A spoiler does next to nothing as far as performance but is there for pure looks. You have good looking spoilers, and not so good looking (i.e. sticking a Supra spoiler on a Civic). While a wing is there for downforce. In this case, the wing is absolutely pointless because 1. the car must be going about 85+ for the wing to even do anything 2. the car is FWD, hence, zero need for a wing; and 3. it's just freakin ugly!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

and? lets face it pretty much everyone here drives there car on a normal basis, and doesnt race it 100% of the time.. Now, why should you freaking care aobut D/F when if it LOOKS nice, thats all that really matters.. besides that.. if you have a nice looking wing, it can make a stock car look super nice, without the hassle of body kits, etc etc


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> and? lets face it pretty much everyone here drives there car on a normal basis, and doesnt race it 100% of the time.. Now, why should you freaking care aobut D/F when if it LOOKS nice, thats all that really matters.. besides that.. if you have a nice looking wing, it can make a stock car look super nice, without the hassle of body kits, etc etc


Oh boy, let the rice debate begin....

Ok, let me explain my logic on why I find this wing revolting.

1. The wing cost nearly $400, I'm thinking for $400, this wing must be high quality (i.e. light weight, strong, produces a lot of D/F). Now, considering that his car is FWD, all of these quality features become useless. Hence, this individual spent $400 on a wing that does nothing other that look nice/crappy depending on your point of view. If he owned (for example) a 240SX w/ RWD, I would not have a problem. However; he could of gone to eBay and bought some wing for $100 if all he wanted was looks. 

2. Looks is completely a matter of perspective. I find the wing ugly because it appears out of place. For the most part, this individual has a stock car except for a very expensive wing slapped on the back. I find that rather ridiculous and tacky. If he had other upgrades that matched the part I could change my opinion (i.e. body kit, rims, suspension, etc.)


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

wow

i'm sure glad this guy put his money towards that wing instead of fixing the foggy- yellow headlight problem. Lord knows that aerodynamics for speeds of 170+ are more importaint then seeing that dog about to run in front of you car at 10:30 PM.


----------

